# agressive cichlid



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

I have 2 6" African cichlids, of which one is biting and abusing the other one. I believe I have a pelmato chromis ansorgii that is beating up the kenyi metriaclima lombardo(female). they were in a 72 gallon tank with just a 9" pleco. I have since moved the bully into another tank(20 Gal).I do not know what to do next.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Jhw1126 (May 17, 2019)

Do you have enough rock/plant to break their line of sight? If not add more, if you already have a lot move them around

Water temperature? Lower the temperature may lower their aggression 

Lighting? How long do you trun it on? Shorten the time or dial the brightness down 

Do you run a wavemaker? Its is controllable?
Ramp it up, so their energy will be redirected to swiming instead of fighting 

Lol I have mbuna taking trun to bully their tank mate, and these methods works on some but not the other. For me the most effective one are getting a wave maker blowing them around every now and then and dimming the light


----------



## Jhw1126 (May 17, 2019)

oh yeah the more African cichlids in one tank the lower your chance with aggression issues

But you need to make sure your filtration is up to part


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

thanks, I can try most of these tips once the healing takes place. Yes it did start once 2 4" fish were removed


----------

